# Hooks for bluegills



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I've mainly used aberdeen hooks in the past, but was thinking of trying #6 or #8 circle hooks this year. What kind of hooks does everybody else use?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I use a long shank j hook. Probably same thing you use. Best out there When they swallow it, it makes it easier to get out. Never thought about a circle really. Yep. The blue eagle claws will always probably be my hook


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Love the mustad thin wire cuz I get hung a lot!!!! Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Tru~Turn hooks


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I wonder if you took a aberdeen hook, and twisted the bend out of line (to the side)with the shank, if hook-ups might be better?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Mustad Aberdeen....... all de way,


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've tried tiny circle hooks with bream with mixed results. The thin wire straight hooks are still best because they straighten out so easily when you get hung up...they're also cheap so it doesn't hurt when you lose a dozen of them to a single trip.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Donut slayer said:


> I wonder if you took a aberdeen hook, and twisted the bend out of line (to the side)with the shank, if hook-ups might be better?


Sounds like you're talking about offsetting it, yes, that does work.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*2nd the Tru-turns*

#6 please.

I haven't tried corcles, though. I probably should but most of my bream are caught on flies.


----------



## milessurvivesonfish (Dec 14, 2013)

A long #10 hook. Its really small so it catches bluegill of all size,keep the big ones use the little ones as bait


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been using circle hooks on bream, for about 3 yrs. They work great.
Owner(mutu light circle) size#10, model#5114-011
Mustad(perfect circle inline) size#4, model#39944BLN

Like others have mentioned, If you get hung on a snag, they do not straighten out easy.


----------

